# Amphilophus chancho



## Death angel (Apr 19, 2003)

I have this guy next to the amarillo pair. He does not eat the fry, he takes care of them like they was his on. 
Young grow outs


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

DA - I know this thread is old as dirt but I am about to get a Chancho from Jeff Rapps and was looking around for information. Did you determine if you indeed have a Chancho and how is the behavior?


----------

